
Show HN: Jovrney.com – Get travel inspiration by discovering new countries - imakesoft
http://jovrney.com
======
imakesoft
Jovrney.com is my personal project and I wanted to get some feedback. What do
you think about the current version and what would make it more engaging or
interesting?

I already have a lot of ideas how to improve the service but my main talent is
in design, not in development, so the work progresses very slowly.

If someone wants to offer help I would be more than glad to accept it. :)

~~~
yohann305
i haven't looked at the site but just looking at the name you're going to have
a hard time because it's a weird and tough domain name to write and prone to
typos. I would advise you to change this asap before it gets to involved to
change it

